# Pc mit Druckluftspray reinigen



## rackcity (27. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich "Putze" meinen PC in der Regel alle 2 Monate. Sobald sich nur minimal Staub gebildet hat. Durch ein offenes Sichtfenster sieht das halt sonst blöd aus.

Ich baue sogut wie alle Teile aus und reinige sie dann bzw befreie sie vom Staub.

Da das ganze recht Zeitintensiv ist suche ich aktuell aufgrund meiner Zeitlichen lage eine Alternative.

Ich habe von Druckluftspray gehört. Aber dies soll ja dann doch wieder mist sein, weil dort ja flüssigkeit mit drinne ist, was dann zu einem Problem werden kann

Frage: Gibts nen Druckluftspray der dafür "geeignet" ist? Wie sind euere Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. August 2015)

Druckluftspray ist genau dafür gedacht...

Er funktioniert auch sehr gut, ist aber auch je nach Anwendung teuer. Ich persönlich komme mit einer Dose um die 2 Jahre aus.

2 Dinge sind zu beachten:

1) PC vorher von Strom trennen da unsachegemäße Anwendung Kondenswasser erzeugen kann

2) Dose senkrecht halten


----------



## KonterSchock (27. August 2015)

hatte auch mal sowas, aber da kam Flüssigkeit raus, was hab ich falsch gemacht? ja jedenfalls nutze ich es seit dem kein Druckluftspray mehr.


----------



## norse (27. August 2015)

Du darst es nicht schräg oder auf dem Kopf halten. Daran lag es


----------



## StefanStg (27. August 2015)

Benutze seit Jahren Druckluftspray und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Du darfst halt nicht den Fehler machen wie die anderen schon schreiben und die Dose auf dem Kopf halten oder schräg


----------



## Saguya (27. August 2015)

Hab das Spray auch schon mitten im Betrieb benutzt, bzw. da kamm auch schon Flüssigkeit raus, aber das hat bisher nie was gemacht


----------



## norse (27. August 2015)

Druckluftspray  auf den Kopf halten - beim OC auf den Kühler halten - Bringt eine Grad nach unten vorrübergehend


----------



## XeT (27. August 2015)

Den "Strohhalm" kann man man Spray biegen. Wenn man das beachtet kommt man in jede Lücke ohne einmal die dose schräg zu halten. Wenn der PC aus ist macht etwas Flüssigkeit auch nichts. Dann muss man nur warten bis sie mal weg ist. Das dauert auch nicht ewig.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (28. August 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, Druckluftspray ist genau richtig und muss senkrecht gehoben werden. Kommt da wirklich eine Flüssigkeit raus oder ist es Kondenswasser? Druckluftspray ist kalt und von daher kann sich Kondenswasser an der Stelle bilden wo du hin sprühst.

Kleiner Zusatztipp: Schau dass du die Lüfter deines Gehäuses auf Überdruck konfigurierst (z.B. 2x 140mm reinblasen 1x 140mm rausblasen), dadurch ist die Kühlleistung zwar minimal schlechter als bei Unterdruck (2-3°K), dafür wird der Staub quasi rausgeblasen. Ich habe das bei mir so und auch nach nem halben Jahr noch kein bisschen Staub im Gehäuse.


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2015)

Spray for the win!


----------



## Drakexz (30. August 2015)

Was auch noch sehr gut hilft ist ein Malerpinsel. Sollte nur nicht allzu breit sein. Ich hab hier z.B. einen 25 mm breiten. Hilft zusammen mehr als nur Druckluft alleine.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (31. August 2015)

Drakexz schrieb:


> Was auch noch sehr gut hilft ist ein Malerpinsel. Sollte nur nicht allzu breit sein. Ich hab hier z.B. einen 25 mm breiten. Hilft zusammen mehr als nur Druckluft alleine.



Aber nicht einfach irgendeinen Pinsel nehmen! Immer einen ESD-Pinsel! Echtes Borsten laden sich statisch auf und können die Bauteile beschädigen. Wenn du dir einen Luftbalon über die Haare reibst weißt du was ich meine


----------



## Drakexz (1. September 2015)

Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Ja, die Aufladung ist ggf. vorhanden, aber ich verwende meinen Pinsel jetzt schon seit Jahren und bisher ist mir noch absolut nichts passiert. Alle Geräte laufen noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (1. September 2015)

Drakexz schrieb:


> Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Ja, die Aufladung ist ggf. vorhanden, aber ich verwende meinen Pinsel jetzt schon seit Jahren und bisher ist mir noch absolut nichts passiert. Alle Geräte laufen noch einwandfrei.



Vllt hast du auch einfach zufällig immer einen Pinsel benutzt der sich nicht statisch auflädt. Vor allem Pinsel mit echten Borsten laden sich sehr stark auf, mir ist hierbei schonmal ein Mainboard kaputt gegangen.


----------



## XRedThunderX (3. September 2015)

Es trifft sich sehr gut, dass es dieses Thema schon gibt, daher eine an die Experten: Soll ich neben dem Druckluftspray den Staubsauger laufen lassen oder wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Bei meinem aktuellen PC habe ich ja bislang ohne Druckluftspray gereinigt, da ich immer vergessen habe es zu kaufen und allgemein immer nachts reinige aber zukünftig will ich beim neuen PC das richtig angehen und benötige daher Infos wie ich es am besten reinigen kann bzw. welche Stellen ich besonders beachten sollte.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (3. September 2015)

Wenn ich meinen Rechner reinige, dann geh ich mit ihm in den Garten und dann kräftig mit Druckluftspray komplett durchsprühen.
Ich denke aber, dass nicht gegen einen Staubsauger mit Kunststoffaufsatz spricht (keine Gewähr)
Grundsätzlich gilt aber gerade bei einem neuen PC die Belüftung möglichst auf Überdruck auszulegen (siehe meinen Post #9 in diesem Thema)


----------



## XRedThunderX (3. September 2015)

Sunglass-Lion schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Rechner reinige, dann geh ich mit ihm in den Garten und dann kräftig mit Druckluftspray komplett durchsprühen.
> Ich denke aber, dass nicht gegen einen Staubsauger mit Kunststoffaufsatz spricht (keine Gewähr)
> Grundsätzlich gilt aber gerade bei einem neuen PC die Belüftung möglichst auf Überdruck auszulegen (siehe meinen Post #9 in diesem Thema)



k Danke, deinen Beitrag habe ich gelesen und mir wurde in einem anderen Thema auch schon dazu geraten, daher werde ich vorne 2x 140mm und hinten 1x 140mm einbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

Ich nehme für gewöhnlich doch eher den Pinsel und die Bio Druckluftdose. Bei häufigerer Reinigung kann man sich die Pustebüchse ja eher sparen. Einen Staubsauger braucht man wahrlich nicht daneben halten. Ich ziehe da eher das putzen von oben nach unten vor und brauche so nur einen Lappen für den Boden


----------



## SwissBullet (3. September 2015)

Ich nehme meistens auch Druckluft aus der Dose,was extra dafür geeignet ist und ab und zu einen Schminkpinsel der ganz fein ist.


----------



## rackcity (20. Oktober 2015)

hat wer zufällig nen link oder eine empfehlung für ne dose?

keine ahnung obs da (starke) unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Haasinger (20. Oktober 2015)

Keine Angst ,  das Treibmittel für die mesiten Druckluftsprays ist nicht Leitfähig. Wir sprühen das zur Fehlersuche oft im Betrieb direkt auf die Platine. So findet man ziemlich fix kalte Lötstellen.
Daheim benutzt ich in der Regel eine Luftpumpe mit einer Nadel für Bälle. Da kommt meist auc hder benötigte Luftstrom rüber.
Falls dir Geld egal ist - das benutzen wir in der Arbeit
DRUCKLUFT 67 HOCHDRUCK 340 ML: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## StefanStg (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme seit Jahren das hier LogiLink RP0001 Druckluftspray, 400ml: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## longtom (22. Oktober 2015)

Die beste Lösung ist ein Mini Kompressor (220V) der kostet im gegensatz zu Dosen nur einmal Geld wird nie leer und kann auch für andere Sachen verwendet werden .
Hier nur ein Beispiel den gibts im moment bei Lidl (Güde Multikompressor Set 6-teilig - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de) andere gibts schon ab 20€ zu kaufen .


----------



## SLNC (22. Oktober 2015)

Sunglass-Lion schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatztipp: Schau dass du die Lüfter deines Gehäuses auf Überdruck konfigurierst (z.B. 2x 140mm reinblasen 1x 140mm rausblasen), dadurch ist die Kühlleistung zwar minimal schlechter als bei Unterdruck (2-3°K), dafür wird der Staub quasi rausgeblasen. Ich habe das bei mir so und auch nach nem halben Jahr noch kein bisschen Staub im Gehäuse.



Hab ich auch so und bei mir ist auch kein Staub im Gehäuse. Schon seit einem Jahr nicht.


----------

